# Donkey (help please?)



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

I got a 2 year old donkey, his name is Bernie. It seems Bernie just has a slight problem. After 2 years are gaurding, he went after ONE kid, just chased him off, so we figured just one, that seems fine. So we purchased him.

We put Barbra Jean in the big pen today cause I have 10 bottle babies to feed and since her previous owner bottle fed her, I was thinking she'd try to get to the bottles (Sunny and Goat Goat would).

So I stuck her in the big pen, after about 5 mins though, my brother had to rescue her from Bernie, he was knocking her down, chasing her, and kicking at her. He's already in with 13 other goats, and has done no such thing. 

Barbra Jean is a weak goat though, we purchased her and a few others from a guy whose stock seemed really great, but I think he spoiled them too much and now with the cold weather they are becoming ill. One actually died a bit back.

So since she's a weak goat, could Bernie sense this and try killing her? I really don't wanna get rid of Bernie if he's fine with about all of the herd...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

IMO ...I'd get rid of Bernie ....his behavior will kill animals or people ....I am sorry this is happening....  :hug:


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

I've heard a lot of problems with Donkeys killing the babies. I know someone who lost a few babies before realizing it was the donkey that was killing them all. They stomp on them until they're dead. I personally would rather have a dog or two to guard my goats. It's a crappy situation to be in though - hopefully the donkey stops but I'm with Toth Boer Goats on this one, I get rid of the donkey too.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

donkey should go... animal agression is not something that you should have to deal with and worry about.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

This is why I would NEVER use a donkey as a protector.... they are known for killing their charges.... donkey needs to go or you'll start losing goats soon.  I'm Sorry. Poor goaties.


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

OKay, we are getting rid of him. Do you know if Llamas act the same? I don't know how to train a dog, and people in Missouri are so imbredded and crooked they would CLAIM to sell a train dog, and end up being a lie.


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

I know that Llamas have a bad habit of kneeling/laying ON TOP OF lambs/goats. It just squishes and suffocates them. Totally sad.

What kind of predators do you have? That should be the first factor in selecting an appropriate guardian 

Good Luck!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Lexibot said:


> OKay, we are getting rid of him. Do you know if Llamas act the same? I don't know how to train a dog, and people in Missouri are so imbredded and crooked they would CLAIM to sell a train dog, and end up being a lie.


I know a lot of people who use llamas.... just make sure you either get a female or a castrated male.

The problem with ANY guardian is that you will need to either train or buy a trained one...... LLamas need to be raised with a goat herd in order to accept them and LGD's need to be taught what is acceptable behaviour and what is not. Your best bet is to either buy a llama that is already living with a herd of goats (you need to observe the behavior with the herd a few times before purchasing! Have a I need to see it for myself attitude.) 

Or go to the Working LGD yahoo group..... learn about LGD's, research the care, fencing and training involved and decide after you've been informed of what you'd be getting yourself into if a dog might work for you....if so.... there are lots of LGDs in rescue that are proven and need homes.


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

What does LDG stand for???

I really only have to worry about Coyotes.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

LGD= livestock guardian dog.

with coyotes i think a dog would be your best bet. there are a lot of different breeds to choose from. I'm partial to maremmas but everyone has their favorites


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

Only problem is having it trained. I live in a very rural area... people are... quite ignorant. I could probably find an excellent mutt that could do the job, I just have no idea how to train them for working. I don't know of ANYONE around here who even has a LGD... I think most people just throw them out there with no protection.

I don't want that though, any loss to me is a huge loss. People around here value their property (well not enough to TAKE CARE OF IT), where they want mountains of money for their crappy goats. I can't even purchase papered goats because everyone I got seems/seemed very weak, but their adult stock looked great! It can't be me since all the hardy mixed breed goats are doing absolutely fantastic. These goats we call "brush goats", they wont be great for showing, but for milk and meat, they are the best to get around here. Which is what I am looking for.

I am really getting tired of pure breded stock around here, I feel people are spoiling their goats WAY TOO MUCH, and not letting them be just a bit more wild. In Missouri the weather is harsh year around, you need hearty goats here, spoiling them (IE: heated barns...!) is just not a great idea.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

go out of state if you must, i'd do like another membersaid and go on the online groups for it, learn about them in general and the different breeds, then find a breeder in the breed you want that you like


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

I am in MT. I got my LGD pup from Washington. It's all about research, picking your breed(s) and when you are able to find them, you go get 'em!


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for your replies! I am still researching, I really like the idea of the dog. It's just overwhelming when it comes to picking a breed, heh 

It really has me thinking that this decision could take longer than I have.


----------

